# Do females eat tadpoles?



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I have 1.2 auratus and I've left the breeding up to them since I'm not actively trying to get tadpoles. I do keep two little water cups around just in case. A few weeks back I had one tadpole in each cup, and then a week or so later, a third in one of the cups. I know cannibalizing does occur, but the older tadpole was still far too small to eat the other one.

However, after a day or so, the smaller one vanished. I checked around the cup, sprayed water around to see if anything wiggled, etc., but couldn't see it. I also noticed one of the females behaving like they do when they eat their shed skin, but it was the middle of the day not morning like usual, and I have never ever caught them at that since they were froglets.

The females can be competitive, especially when both laying. But if she doesn't know whose egg it comes from, is it really beneficial to a female to eat a tadpole? (They are quite well fed with rotating supplements etc.)


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what an interesting question....am looking forward to an educated opinion...


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

ZenMonkey said:


> I also noticed one of the females behaving like they do when they eat their shed skin, but it was the middle of the day not morning like usual, and I have never ever caught them at that since they were froglets.


When I started reading your post I was sure that cannibalism to be the cause .. I have seem some very small tads "disappear" their friends pretty quickly. However a few years ago I looked in on my mama pumilio "mancreek" she was in a film can with her mouth open ..like she was shedding but I realized that she actually had her tad in her mouth. It took her a few minutes but she eventually swallowed it. I was pretty horrified at the time, and came back a few times to confirm the tad was indeed gone from the film can and I did not imagine the whole thing. 

I had not heard of it occurring, but asked someone that has been working with pumilio for a couple decades and he had not ever observed it, but was not surprised either. I remember discussing possible reasons but nothing was apparent at the time. She was just with her mate, so no completion from another female. Actually she is 9 or 10 now and still is breeding without issue.


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

srrrio said:


> When I started reading your post I was sure that cannibalism to be the cause .. I have seem some very small tads "disappear" their friends pretty quickly.


True, I have heard of that as well. The point I should have made was that they were very close to the same size, which would have been quite a meal. If it did eat its clutchmate, would I be likely to see it grow bigger and/or more quickly than the one in its own cup, which is the same age, do you think?

Another question: I've been raising my first froglet (usually I trade or give the tadpoles away but I have a soft spot for runts), and as I understood it, the tadpole is an herbivore, then it develops into a carnivorous froglet. But I've also seen more than one tadpole grab a fly on the surface and bite it into pieces, some of which I assume get eaten. 

These questions all relate to Dendrobates, specifically auratus but I'm interested in any spp.

(The solo tadpole actually bit onto a fly and took it down to the surface, just sitting there letting it drown. Psycho froggy, qu'est-ce que c'est?)


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

na na na naaa na ne ne ne nah


Joey,I have never seen what you have,but I would definitely say auratus tads are not herbivores,their hunting skill is way too good It's just most of us have never seen a tad hunt,therefore we don't get the true impression of the skill these tads were born with. I've a little tank raised leuc,just ootw,superb hunter of springtails on the water surface,but given aquatic life forms;mossi /midge bloodworm that guy would have nailed the lot. In many ways I think we all miss something with these brilliant man made diets. There is no sarcasm there Joey I really think that some of our man made diets are fantastic,but we simply don't see the big picture and never will by using only these. 

We don't see those little sharks,just a slow wiggle of a tail as the sense of smell picks up some dead food,not the sharp twist of a body,not the methodical hunt or better put cruise. I've always thought this a shame,always thought keepers miss something. No fouled water with live grub .no risk of overfeeding,sure slightly off topic. But having watched so damn many and my very first froglet (auratus) being raised like this,I have a slightly different take. 

All dendros I am fairly sure possess this skill set

Stu


----------

